# Drip irrigation systems



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a 2 week vacation coming up and need to keep the beds alive. Are the Home Cheapo drip irrigation systems by DIG worth the (very small amount) of money? Will it keep my gardens alive for 2 weeks or is there a better way?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

They should work well enough providing they don't clog. I use them in some of my garden beds, but I'm able to monitor daily.

Got reliable neighbor, family or friend?

For temp systems, I run pvc with pop-ups or shrub sprayers. I can supply tou some pics of a simple setup if you like. I use plug in type timers and irrigation valves but a hose end should suffice.

How much are are you needing to cover?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it possible to run soaker hoses? Put those on a hose end timer.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.dripworksusa.com/ check it out


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Soaker hose with timer sounds good. I have used the drip line with different sprayers, misters, etc. Takes daily monitoring, like Charlie says. I ended up going to soakers because I am on a well and the sand kept clogging the lines. Do put a filter on the hose.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That dripworks is the same as HD. The problem is that I have beds, planters and pots, and they are scattered all over the place. The pots I will move, and probably run soakers on the far beds. I can do the whole thing for less than 100 bucks, which is less than I would have to pay a nieghborhood kid to ruin my beds.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've used drip irrigation like what you are talking about for at least 15 years or so. We aren't on well water so sand isn't an issue. The stuff isn't bullet proof, but it does work and is ridiculously easy to work with. Usually every spring you have to fool around with it, replacing a couple of broken heads or sprayers, maybe plug back in a line or too, but then that's about it till next year.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is easy to work with. I got all the mainlines and half the feeders placed on one section in about three hours (I ran it up in the beams of my pergola with drops at the columns). I am going to finish it this afternoon and crank it up, and if it works well, I will add another system on the other side of the yard.

Thanks for the help!


----------

